# Settling down



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi all-
Huxley is getting on really well with his training. He's really good at settling in his crate but we just can't get him to settle anywhere else. It seems he's either running around like a loon or we're putting him in the crate- he never just chills out and sits down or goes to sleep on the floor etc. if we leave him out he gets over tired and bites. he's 17 weeks now- when did your poos stop having to be confined to relax?


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

...but look how cute


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Huxley is so cute & don't worry he will settle down. Pip is nearly 11 months old & I would say she started settling down around 9 months. We did buy her a more snuggly bed & tried to keep things calmer when we were at home (not easy with our little girls). She still gets giddy and has her moments but as long as she's had a long walk she does chill out a lot more now


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Have you tried giving him something like a stag / antler chew bar?
He should settle down and quite happily chew on this for a good 20 mins by himself?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable.I got really lucky with all three of mine.They LOVE to snooze.


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

He will settle with a kong for about 10 minutes but when he's tired rather than lying down and going to sleep he gets all his toys out and growls and barks and runs around- as soon as we put him in the crate he's out like a light- maybe he's too little to know he's tired?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would move his toys. Put them away when you want him to settle and see what happens. I've been so lucky with my two. They both settle down from 7pm onwards.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Holly88 said:


> He will settle with a kong for about 10 minutes but when he's tired rather than lying down and going to sleep he gets all his toys out and growls and barks and runs around- as soon as we put him in the crate he's out like a light- maybe he's too little to know he's tired?


Yes I think you are right, was just reading an article about not over exercising pups saying an older dog will slow down when they feel tired but some pups are just so excited about everything that they don't realise when they are tired. If he has been awake for a while I guess it doesn't matter if you pop him in the crate rather than him settling down himself, he will learn. I have never had Dudleys toys out for him to play with, kept out of reach and we get them out at play times, usually has one or two chew type things laying around though.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes pups are like toddlers, they can't regulate themselves. It almost has to be forced upon them but they need it regardless. It's great he will settle in his crate,stick with it. It's a great advantage for you.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Huxley is adorable is he a parti poo? Kind of has a Molly head but not sure Molly would never sleep unless she was in her crate until she was close to a year old. We bought her beds she would destroy them so that didn't work. When she was about 8-9 months we bought her a doggy couch and we would leave her. She sleeps on it all the time it's her safe place now. She hasn't destroyed it at all. She doesn't touch shoes or anything if she is alone she just lies down on her "diva" couch!

It was a lot of work and training but so worth it Your puppy will get it one day! Molly was very bad when she was a baby I'm sure he will settle he is still very young so just be patient. If he is ok in his crate put him in there. Molly was crated daily until she was about 8 or 9 months. Now she is only in the crate at night time. During the day she is on her sofa. Lots of exercise helps too we walk 3 miles a day and do training.


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

Molly looks so much like Huxley!! She's such a diva there on her couch- so cute!! He is indeed a parti. Part dog part mud at the moment!

Our dog training teacher told us Hux should only have 25 mins twice a day which isn't really enough to knacker him out! It just seems he either asleep or running about tearing everything apart! Is that just puppydom?

At dog school today he chased his tail and the lady told me off and said it was psychotic behaviour- feeling like a terrible cockapoo mum today


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Holly88 said:


> Molly looks so much like Huxley!! She's such a diva there on her couch- so cute!! He is indeed a parti. Part dog part mud at the moment!
> 
> Our dog training teacher told us Hux should only have 25 mins twice a day which isn't really enough to knacker him out! It just seems he either asleep or running about tearing everything apart! Is that just puppydom?
> 
> At dog school today he chased his tail and the lady told me off and said it was psychotic behaviour- feeling like a terrible cockapoo mum today


Psychotic behaviour! That woman needs to get a life!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Did she mean 25 minutes walking twice a day? I would agree, at his age. Are you letting him off? That will wear him out more. You can wear him out mentally too by doing training and stuff at home, playing games like hiding toys under a blanket, getting him used to being brushed.

Yep - puppies only have two speeds: sleep and manic. The middle ground will definitely come  

My biggest regret about Tilly's puppyhood is not making her sleep more - I thought she was some crazy hyperactive pup that never needed sleep, but in hindsight she needed a lot more sleep, but neither she nor I recognized it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Did she mean 25 minutes walking twice a day? I would agree, at his age. Are you letting him off? That will wear him out more. You can wear him out mentally too by doing training and stuff at home, playing games like hiding toys under a blanket, getting him used to being brushed.
> 
> Yep - puppies only have two speeds: sleep and manic. The middle ground will definitely come
> 
> My biggest regret about Tilly's puppyhood is not making her sleep more - I thought she was some crazy hyperactive pup that never needed sleep, but in hindsight she needed a lot more sleep, but neither she nor I recognized it!


Sleep is really important!


----------

